# Die Augsburger Allgemeine und der BILD-Wettermann



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2013)

Warum übernimmt eigentlich die Augsburger Allgemeine permanent die Fehlprognosen des BILD-Wetter"astrologen" Dominik J. von wetter.net?

Was dieser Herr bislang prophezeite, trat nicht ein bzw. entwickelte sich gegenteilig zu seiner "schlauen" Prognose! Und alle möglichen Presseorgane, u.a. auch die Augsburger Allgemeine, übernehmen diesen hanebüchenen Mist.

Es gibt derart viele Wettermänner - warum muss es ausgerechnet der sein?

Wenn man objektive und verläßliche Aussagen möchte, ist man bei Jörg Kachelmann nach wie vor auf der sichereren (Wetter-) Seite!
https://twitter.com/j_kachelmann


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2013)

Seit der sich wieder ums Wetter kümmert ist es auch schon viel sonniger geworden.


----------



## sascha (3 September 2013)

Es gibt mehrere Gründe dafür, warum Jung momentan bei vielen Medien abgedruckt, bzw. veröffentlicht wird. Jung formuliert gut und prägnant, er macht eine gute Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Er hat ein gutes Feeling dafür, welche (Wetter-)Themen gerade diskutiert werden und ordnet sie ein, bzw. beantwortet die entsprechenden Fragen. Und: Er pöbelt nicht bei Twitter ständig gegen Mitbewerber und Medien - im Gegensatz zu Kachelmann, bei dem praktisch kein Tag ohne wüste Beschimpfungen gegen Journalisten und Konkurrenz vergeht. Ich fand Kachelmann früher auch gut und man kann auch ein gewisses Verständnis dafür haben, dass er nach all den Ereignissen ein gebrochener Mann ist. Aber angesichts eben jener ständigen Pöbeleien hätte ich echt ein Problem damit, ihn noch einmal zu veröffentlichen.

Btw. Ich bin kein Meteorologe. Wenn du mir für "Was dieser Herr bislang prophezeite, trat nicht ein" ein paar Belege gibst, werden wir das gerne prüfen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Meteorologe. Wenn du mir für "Was dieser Herr bislang prophezeite, trat nicht ein" ein paar Belege gibst, werden wir das gerne prüfen...


Nun, das bezieht sich auf nahezu alles, was J. bisher aus  Glaskugel und Kaffeesatz entnahm. Erst fiel bei ihm der Sommer aus, dann gabs den Monster-Schwitze-Hitze-Sommer! Als nächstes den durchgehenden Super-Duper-Hitze-August, der dann doch z.T. recht verregnet war. Niggemeier machte sich beim BildBlog des Öfteren über die Voraussagen dieses Herrn lustig, und dessen Fehlprognosen sind ja bereits sprichwörtlich:
*http://tinyurl.com/kvq9for*
Und wenn er mal recht behalten sollte, dann mit einem Spruch wie "Kräht der Hahn heut auf dem Mist, ändert sichs Wetter oder bleibt wie's ist". Zur Not müssen auch mal die berühmten "amerikanischen Meteorologen" herhalten, um ihn bei seinen Prognosen zu unterstützen.

Herrlich, wie Kachelmann bei Twitter dessen Prognosen der Wirklichkeit gegenüberstellt. Und dass Kachelmann ein gebrochener Mann sein soll, ist wohl Ansichtssache. Ich verlass mich bei unseren Vereinsplanungen jedenfalls auf dessen Prognosen, und er ist sich auch nicht zu schade, auf Anfragen über Twitter kompetent zu antworten.

Und was den "Vollpfostenjournalismus" anbelangt: Er hat recht. Und das bezieht sich nicht nur aufs Wetter!
Dazu: http://www.ladenburgblog.de/02/manche-sagen-so-manche-so/14603.html
Klasse!


----------



## sascha (3 September 2013)

> Erst fiel bei ihm der Sommer aus


 Wann, wo? 



> dann gabs den Monster-Schwitze-Hitze-Sommer


 Der Sommer 2013 war laut Deutschem Wetterdienst überdurchschnittlich warm.



> Als nächstes den durchgehenden Super-Duper-Hitze-August


 sic

Sorry, aber mit diesen pauschalen Aussagen kann ich wenig anfangen. Mit dem Pauschal-Bashing von Journalisten übrigens auch nicht. Wenn du ein wenig konkretisierst, können wir aber gerne weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2013)

Dazu fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt die Zeit und auch die Lust. Ich werde das Thema auch nicht weiter verfolgen und nur weiterhin still schmunzeln, wenn ich die Prognosen dieses Glaskugel-Spezialisten nahezu täglich in Bild Online und anderen (mit Springer verbundenen und auch nicht verbundenen) Presseorganen bzw. -agenturen lesen und mit der dann eingetretenen Wirklichkeit vergleichen darf. Wetter.net ist ja diesbezüglich sehr, sehr rührig!

Dass die Augsburger Allgemeine auch voll auf den J.-Zug aufspringt, weiß ich nur aus der Twitter-Seite von Jörg Kachelmann.

NB: Ich wünsche keinem, dass einem so etwas widerfährt, was Kachelmann widerfahren ist. Ich habe mit ihm jedenfalls nicht die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## BenTigger (4 September 2013)

Naja, den Super Duper Hitze August durfte ich ja Hautnah erleben...
zu meinem Leidwesen wärend der Arbeit.

Aber das ausgerechnet in Deutschland.

Wo bitteschön ist da die Falschaussage?


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Naja, den Super Duper Hitze August durfte ich ja Hautnah erleben...
> zu meinem Leidwesen wärend der Arbeit.
> 
> Aber das ausgerechnet in Deutschland.
> ...


Es geht hier nicht um das eine Korn, das ein blindes Huhn auch mal gefunden hat. Es geht um Langfrist- und Mittelfristprognosen, bei denen er nahezu immer danebenlag. Zu seiner Ehrenrettung muss man gestehen, dass für die reißerisch aufgemachten BILD-Texte auf Seite 1 wohl nicht er, sondern die zuständigen Redakteure verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2013)

Er macht wieder mal in Panik, mein "Lieblingsmeterologe" 
http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/12alozc-wetter-sommer-temperatursturz-jung#.hero.Temperatursturz nächste Woche.563.172


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2013)

Das einzige was mir   bei *allen* Vorhersagen  speziell in diesem Jahr  aufgefallen ist:
Man konnte  sich nicht mal darauf verlassen, dass die Vorhersagen *nicht *stimmten...
"Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist, ändert sich's Wetter oder bleibt wie's ist."


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ...
Früh schau ich aus dem Fenster und das Wetter das grade da ist nehm ich einfach.
Der Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen - also was solls ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ...
> Früh schau ich aus dem Fenster und das Wetter das grade da ist nehm ich einfach.
> Der Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen - also was solls ...


[X] Me too!


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Er macht wieder mal in Panik
> 
> 
> > Temperatursturz nächste Woche


Wo ist das Problem, das melden auch andere Wetterdienste, wie wetter.com.


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2013)

Interessiert mich heute noch nicht ...


----------



## sascha (5 September 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, das melden auch andere Wetterdienste, wie wetter.com.



Das melden alle Wetterdienste, inklusive des offiziellen Deutschen Wetterdienstes. Aber gut, für den einen ist es eine Nachricht, für den anderen "Panikmache"...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2013)

Sollte etwa das "blinde Huhn" ein weiteres Korn gefunden haben??? 
http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/der-wetter-astrologe/
http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/tag/dominik-jung/


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2013)

aus der Diskussion oben:


> Die Leute *wollen* wissen, wie das Wetter in einem halben Jahr aussieht, z.B. um ihren Sommerurlaub ideal planen zu können. Genauso wie sie wissen *wollen*, was die kommende Woche für sie an Überraschungen bereithält. Dies ist der einzige Grund weshalb Langzeitvorhersagen beim Wetter oder Horoskope so erfolgreich sind. Man will nur allzu gern daran glauben, dass sich diese Dinge vorhersagen lassen und schaltet dabei den gesunden Menschenverstand ab.


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Wenn es einer schafft, Luft in Gläsern als heilbringend zu verkaufen, hat er ökonomisch alles richtig gemacht. Wetterprognosen Monate voraus sind Schmarrn. Ist so. Ich prognostiziere jetzt mal, dass es dieses Jahr an Weihnachten mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit kälter ist als letztes Jahr.



Nach der Mineralwassertropfenprognose wird es tatsächlich nicht mehr so warm, wie es jetzt ist. Im blauen Kästchen erkennt man, dass der Oktober extrem kalt wird, mit Schnee und teilweise Dauerfrost! Dann gibt es leider eine prognostische Unsicherheit: So um Weihnachten herum ist es entweder extrem kalt oder vergleichsweise mild. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher. Der Januar wird definitiv kalt. Dann beginnt im Februar der Frühling: kontinuierlich, ohne größere Ausbrüche. Nach langer Diskussion mit meinem Sohn gebe ich aber zu bedenken, dass mein Analysemodell der Gasblasen im Mineralwassertropfen nicht eindeutig ist. Nun ja, ich werde weiter daran arbeiten. Ich könnte ja die Kurve von Jung darüber legen und dann daraus eine Regel ableiten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nach der Mineralwassertropfenprognose wird es tatsächlich nicht mehr so warm, wie es jetzt ist. Im blauen Kästchen erkennt man, dass der Oktober extrem kalt wird, mit Schnee und teilweise Dauerfrost! Dann gibt es leider eine prognostische Unsicherheit: So um Weihnachten herum ist es entweder extrem kalt oder vergleichsweise mild. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher. Der Januar wird definitiv kalt. Dann beginnt im Februar der Frühling: kontinuierlich, ohne größere Ausbrüche. Nach langer Diskussion mit meinem Sohn gebe ich aber zu bedenken, dass mein Analysemodell der Gasblasen im Mineralwassertropfen nicht eindeutig ist. Nun ja, ich werde weiter daran arbeiten. Ich könnte ja die Kurve von Jung darüber legen und dann daraus eine Regel ableiten.


Klasse! Bewerbe dich mit dieser Expertise bei wetter.net. Zu 99,9% wirst du sofort eingestellt!


----------



## sascha (6 September 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Klasse! Bewerbe dich mit dieser Expertise bei wetter.net. Zu 99,9% wirst du sofort eingestellt!



Und wenn's dafür nicht reicht, kannst du immer noch bei Twitter herumpöbeln und hoffen, da ein paar Jünger um dich herum zu versammeln


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2013)

He Sascha, das war ein Witz! (Meinst Du mich mit "du"?) 

Meteorologe war übrigens in jungen Jahren mein Traumberuf. So mit 8 oder 9 Jahren habe ich Wasserstände aufgezeichnet (an der Schmutter) und Temperaturtabellen erstellt. Ernsthaft!
Langfristprognosen gibt es, wie es Horoskope gibt. Die Aussagekraft von Langfristprognosen dürfte geringfügig besser sein. Aber nicht viel. Was mich an vielen Wettervorhersagen ärgert, ist zum einen deren mangelnde Tiefe (aber gut, welche LeserInnen wollen schon Isobaren sehen?)(in der AZ gab's immer so'n Isobarenbild. Gibt es das noch?) und zum anderen die mangelnde Bereitschaft, Unsicherheiten einzuräumen. Wie schwierig Prognosen sind, selbst kurzfristige, dafür gibt es viele Beispiele, ich erinnere nur an Lothar...


> Der SWR Wettermoderator ist am Abend des 26. Dezember 1999 gut gelaunt. Schließlich ist der erste Weihnachtsfeiertag und morgen gibt es laut Wetterprognose nur das übliche Schmuddelwetter: "Petrus sorgt auch weiterhin für trübe Wetterbescherung. Vom Atlantik kommt immer wieder Tiefdrucknachschub, der zunächst nach Großbritannien zieht und dann, wie dieses Tief nach Skandinavien weiter und regnet dort Wasser ab. Dass da kräftiger Wind und Wolken und Nässe in Form von Regen dabei ist, versteht sich von selbst."


Dann kam, quasi über Nacht, der Lothar.

Hier übrigens ein Artikel aus 1999 (auch wenn da 1899 steht)
http://www.zeit.de/1999/03/199903.wetter_.xml



> Gern legen sich die Wetterfrösche nicht fest. Schon gar nicht für längere Zeit. Wer es dennoch tut, den bestraft das Leben.


----------



## sascha (7 September 2013)

Mit "du" meine ich Herrn K.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> Und wenn's dafür nicht reicht, kannst du immer noch bei Twitter herumpöbeln und hoffen, da ein paar Jünger um dich herum zu versammeln


Unter "Herumpöbeln" verstehe ich eigentlich etwas anderes! Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Ansichtssache!

NB: J.K. begrüsst auf seinem Twitter-Account ausdrücklich die Augsburger Allgemeine mit seinem neuesten Wettervideo:


> *J. K.* ‏@J_K.
> Das neue Wettervideo ist da mit traditioneller Begruessung der Augsburger Allgemeinen  http://youtu.be/OhQu2IBGzvE?a


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2013)

Der Temperatursturz hat im Rheinland schon in dieser Nacht zum Samstag eingesetzt.
z.Z sind es nur noch  20 Grad und es regnet in Strömen


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der Temperatursturz hat im Rheinland schon in dieser Nacht zum Samstag eingesetzt.
> z.Z sind es nur 20 Grad und es regnet in Strömen


Bei uns ebenfalls. Punkt 4.30 Uhr Blitz, Donner und Regen in Strömen.


----------



## klausp (7 September 2013)

Warum lasst ihr euch zu persönlichen Angriffen hinreißen?
Etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Respekt vor der Meinung des Anderen.
So wichtig ist dieses Thema doch nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2013)

Persönliche Angriffe gab es von mir zu keiner Zeit. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen, warum nahezu die gesamte deutsche Presselandschaft immer und immer wieder die Prognosen von wetter.net quasi 1 zu 1 übernimmt, obwohl doch bekannt ist, wie oft diese Institution mit ihren mittel- und langfristigen Prognosen danebenlag.


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Jung formuliert gut und prägnant, er macht eine gute Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Er hat ein gutes Feeling dafür, welche (Wetter-)Themen gerade diskutiert werden und ordnet sie ein, bzw. beantwortet die entsprechenden Fragen.


 ist für mich kein Argument!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2013)

Dann reden wir aneinander vorbei!
Ich fasse meine Meinung mal zusammen:

schon kurzfristige Wetterprognosen (<120h) sind bei ungünstigen Wetterverhältnissen schwierig (Extrembeispiel: Das Lothar-Drama 1999)

Die Trefferquoten dieser Vorhersagen im Bereich weniger Tage haben sich deutlich verbessert (DWD-Link mit pdf dazu)
Mit zunehmender Zeit steigen die Fehler deutlich an (ab >120h wird es kritisch und nähert sich schnell dem Zufall an)
Prognosen über mehrere Monate mit konkreten Angaben sind derzeit und wahrscheinlich noch lange Zeit Unfug
Jede Wetterprognose einer bestimmten Person (bzw. eines bestimmten Modells) unterliegt Schwankungen hinsichtlich ihrer Korrektheit
Wenn ich eine Zeitung wäre und unbedingt eine Langfristprognose wollte, würde ich diese anhand Saschas Kriterien auswählen
Ob K oder J über einen längeren Zeitraum (also mit ihren Kurzzeitprognosen über längere Zeit betrachtet, so meine ich das) unterschiedliche Trefferquoten haben, ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich möchte es bezweifeln.
K. sagt in seinem Video "Irgendwann müssen es auich deutsche Zeitungen einsehen, man kann nicht Wetterprognosen Monate im Voraus machen". Ich denke aber, dass es darum gar nicht geht. Eine Zeitung schreibt, was gelesen werden *will*. Das weiß der K. aber ganz genau - was wiederum doch ein wenig den Verdacht entstehen lässt, dass es ihm *nicht* um eine fachliche Diskussion des Themas geht.
Wenn man das Video weiter laufen lässt, erklärt K. es eigentlich fast so, wie ich es auch sage.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 September 2013)

Hilfe! Die Russenpeitsche kommt! 


> Wer jetzt schon fröstelt, sollte sich im kommenden Winter erst recht warm anziehen. Denn dieser wird offenbar richtig kalt.





> Der Winter 2013/2014 wird voraussichtlich extrem frostig. Jung hat die Wetterdaten ausgewertet: "Beim Anblick dieser Karten wird einem richtig kalt."





> Auch im Februar soll das Winterwetter anhalten und den Südosten mit der russischen Kältepeitsche geißeln. Dieses Szenario könnte sich bis tief in den März hinein fortsetzen.


Quelle: http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/16alwus-winter-2013-2014-richtig-kalt#.hero.Russenpeitsche kehrt zurück.528.312

Nehmen wir den Herrn J. mal beim Wort? 

https://www.google.de/search?q=russ...chrome..69i57.7567j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2013)

> Ein warmer Frühlingsstart? Pustekuchen!
> Der Kaltluftstrom aus Osteuropa nach Mitteleuropa könnte sich deutlich verstärken. Dann würde Dauerfrost weite Teile Europas und fast ganz Deutschland erfassen. Vor allem Süddeutschland müsste sich demnach auf einen eisigen Monat einstellen. *Auch im Februar soll das Winterwetter anhalten* und den Südosten mit der russischen Kältepeitsche geißeln.


Was soll denn im Februar sonst sein, wenn nicht Winterwetter?



> Dieses Szenario könnte sich bis tief in den März hinein fortsetzen. "Nach den vergangenen fünf deutlich zu kalten Wintern, wäre diese Entwicklung keine echte Überraschung mehr und durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen", sagt Wetterfrosch Jung.



Im Bereich des Möglichen war letztes Jahr ein Februar mit der niederigsten Höchsttemperatur in München in den letzten 30 Jahren: 7.4°C! Ich prognostiziere nun aber, dass es am Valentinstag, dem 14.2., genau 14,2°C haben wird. Das ist im Bereich des Möglichen! (in 6 von 10 der letzten Februare gab es wärmere Tage). 

weitere lustige Tabellen gibt es hier:
http://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/~paul.james/

Ich würde mal ganz mutig den ersten Dauerfrosttag in einem Oktober prognostizieren:
http://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/~paul.james/munich_tables_ic.html

was den Februar angeht: Hier die Anzahl der Tage mit Dauerfrost in München im Februar:
5-13-4-8-6-0-0-7-15-4

Im November gibt es über 30 Jahre in München im Schnitt anderthalb Tage mit Dauerfrost. In den letzten 10 Jahren waren es im Schnitt 0,6 - es wäre also durchaus zu erwarten, dass es wieder mehr werden. So wie 1993 (13) oder 1985 (12)


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2013)

Der Dominik wieder! Er kanns halt nicht lassen, auf irgendeine Art und Weise in die Schlagzeilen zu kommen.......


> Ein deutscher Meteorologe rechnet mit dem Schlimmsten: Der Winter werde so kalt wie seit 100 Jahren nicht mehr.





> Demnach werden wir besonders im Januar und im Februar schlottern. Schuld daran seien Massen von Polarluft, die Europa heimsuchen sollen.


http://www.blick.ch/news/wetter/es-droht-uns-ein-sibirischer-winter-id2454263.html


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2013)

Hast du sonst keine Probleme ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 September 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hast du sonst keine Probleme ?


Nein! Momentan nicht. Das Problem ist der Vollpfostenjournalismus!


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Oktober 2013)

Er hat wieder Schnee gesagt.....


> Meteorologe: Donnerstagnacht könnte der erste Schnee fallen
> Zieht euch warm an: Donnerstag und Freitag könnte sich auch bei uns unter die Regentropfen der erste Schnee mischen. Davon geht der Meteorologe Dominik J. aus.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ennte-der-erste-Schnee-fallen-id27290552.html
Also: Warm anziehen und der Dinge harren, die der Super-Meteorologe prophezeit hat!
Und das sagt der "echte" Meteorologe:


> Es gibt keinen Anhaltspunkt fuer einen Wintereinbruch im deutschen Flachland inkl. Muenchen etc. am kommenden Wochenende


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2013)

> In der Nacht auf Freitag ist es meist stark bewölkt und gebietsweise fällt schauerartiger Regen. Im Süden regnet es auch noch längere Zeit. Die Schneefallgrenze sinkt dabei bis auf 600 m.


Quelle: DWD. Der mögliche Schnee widerspricht nicht der Aussage, dass *am kommenden Wochenende *kein Wintereinbruch bevorsteht.

Laut Regenprognose von niederschlagsradar.de fällt Donnerstag auf Freitag südlich von München Schnee. Sonntag und Montag werden bereits wieder zweistellige Werte erwartet.
Fazit:
1. Dass am DO/FR Schnee fällt, ist durchaus möglich
2. Dass am Wochenende kein Schnee fällt, ist zu erwarten

Was soll der ganze Streit eigentlich?


> Von Donnerstag auf Freitag und vor allem am Freitag könnte die Schnellfallgrenze auf 500 Meter sinken, sagt der Meteorologe Dominik Jung von wetter.net. "Das würde bedeuten, dass selbst in Städten wie München oder Augsburg *sich* die ersten *Schneeflocken* der kommenden Wintersaison *unter den Regen mischen* könnten".


Ob es, wie er prognostiziert, oberhalb 800m 10-30cm Neuschnee gibt, ist eine mutige Prognose. Ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich glaube es nicht.
Ehrlich, diese ganze Diskussion ist irgendwie voll daneben. Lass es bleiben. Jung liefert, was die Leute wollen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Oktober 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ehrlich, diese ganze Diskussion ist irgendwie voll daneben. Lass es bleiben. Jung liefert, was die Leute wollen. Das ist alles.



Und die ganzen "Qualitätsmedien" plappern es nach (mit Ausnahme meiner Tageszeitung)!

Aber ich gebe mich geschlagen! Ist zwar traurig, mit "Wetterpanikmeldungen" Schlagzeilen zu machen, aber was solls! Soll er doch, denn etwas anderes kann er ja nicht! Die Kommentare unter seinen "Prognosen" - in allen Medien, die Kommentare zulassen - sprechen Bände!

Ab sofort halte ich mich wieder an die alte Bauernregel:

"Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist,
ändert sich's Wetter oder 's bleibt wie's ist"


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2013)

Ich kann noch ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und mir das grad nicht verkneifen ...



> * Wintereinbruch in Bayern  Schulausfall und Schneechaos *
> Der Winter gibt ein erstes Gastspiel in Bayern. Im gesamten Landkreis Garmisch-Partenkirchen entfällt heute der Unterricht an allen Schulen, Kitas und Kindergärten bleiben zu. Im Raum Oberammergau und im Allgäu schneit es heftig.


http://www.br.de/nachrichten/wintereinbruch-wetter-verkehr-bayern-100.html


----------

